# Turkey fans is done and looks great with the others



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hunted turkeys for three years and lucky to have a great spot 1st on the left, 2nd in the middle and the one I just did on the right


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

Very nice work.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Mine is out in the garage with 20 mule borax on it drying out.....Good job.....Mack


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like you've got a great spot..Congrats on the birds!

Mike


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

One spot: look how the colors vary.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ebowhunter said:


> One spot: look how the colors vary.


These birds where all taken in the same spot. I always wonder why the tail feathers are different


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

That is how nature does it.

I forget the name (Eddie? - he shot a book deer every year into his 80s) gave all of his deer mounts (20ish) to the Shiawassee Conservation Association. It is an awesome study in pedicles. Some come straight out of the head sideways/up/back/inbetween. He has a couple that are not balanced left to right. Then throw in the injuries and genetic issues...


----------



## muskrat72 (May 3, 2008)

congrats on the bird gunner! I have a question for you if you could? I used the borax & five minute epoxy method you posted. I"ve got to say thanks for the tip it worked great! This is the first bird I ever shot and I must say it won't be the last. What if anything do you put on the feathers? I've seen and or read some people use a clear lacquer.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

muskrat72 said:


> congrats on the bird gunner! I have a question for you if you could? I used the borax & five minute epoxy method you posted. I"ve got to say thanks for the tip it worked great! This is the first bird I ever shot and I must say it won't be the last. What if anything do you put on the feathers? I've seen and or read some people use a clear lacquer.


I don't use anything on the feathers.


----------

